# All natural breakfast challenge !



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So thought I would start a new challenge , anyone who wants to try it can join , basically you have to go out and find yourself one meal , no matter will it be foraging plants or hunting or anything as long as it is natural and you didn't buy it in the shop  Post a video or picture in this thread
Here's my video , hope you like it !


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very relaxing video.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much sir !


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll walk out side grab two eggs from the chickens, walk over cut off some asparagus


----------

